# CSS Encore??



## lax4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi everyone. Just got into the sport and looking for some info on my bow. I got it off ebay, not really knowing anything. It's a CSS Encore (which I can find nothing about other than it has a twin brother by Horton). G5 Optiplex 5 pin sight, tru ball short n sweet s2 release, trophy taker lizard tongue type rest. Draw length is set to the shortest it can go right now (around 26.5") and weight is at 60#. Anyone know anything about these? I got all of it for $220, that a good deal or did I get ripped off? Anyhow, been shooting for a bit now, I love it, and always reading and tuning to get better. Do they make shorter draw modules or faster cams? I dont even know how fast it shoots, maybe 270? Can I safely shoot a 300grain total weight arrow or should I go a bit heavier? sorry if it's too many questions all at once, just a noob.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

not sure how old the bow is but with those accessories, sounds like a pretty decent deal for a starter bow. CSS is pretty decent. 

Not sure if they make any mods shorter than 26"

Your probably shooting high 250s to mid 260. And I would shoot a little heavier arrow.


----------



## Bill Thomp (May 5, 2008)

*CSS Encore*

Evening the expert on this bow is Chuck Nease, he is currently the designer for Horton Vertical Bow. If you have any questions Chuck can answer them. He can be contacted at Horton Cross Bows in Akron OH.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there are some of us that still shoot the CSS/Horton bows.

i know a little about em and 442fps knows a bit more than i do. if you have any questions, just ask.

fill in your location and the bow specs and we can go from there


----------



## Cajun Bowhunter (Jan 26, 2009)

lax4ever,\
Bill Thomp is right, Chuck Nease is the vertical expert at Horton. He should be able to answer any questions you may have regarding your CSS Encore. Go to the horton web site @ verticalbyhorton.com and you should be able to communicate directly with them. Incidentally, they are having a closeout on all CSS bows which they have left for $200.00. If you click on STORE you will be able to pull up the options that are available. Not many draw lengths left, nor color schemes; ie, , brown, green or flag. Flag is a red, white and blue rendition of the CSS bows. I just bought two Horton Verticals and for the price they are hard to beat. I think you probably made a pretty decent deal with your purchase. As they say, beauty is only in the eyes of the beholder. Good luck.


----------

